# Song/Artist help



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm trying to find the name of 2 songs and artist

I know one is the wedding march (Wagner?), is this the one which plays as you walk down the aisle? if so does anyone know which ones plays as you leave back down the aisle?

Nikki xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

I think it's the bridal March (Wagner)  and Canon in D or something like that

Rach xXx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

just spotted yr post & this may help - very traditional. 







[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The wedding march (I think) that most people think of as being when you leave the church is from A Midsummer Nights Dream. I think it may be Mendhelson (scuse spellng) though can't remember.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I most certainly don't have this music on my ipod... 

*Entrance*

The Bridal March - Wagner

but

Canon in D - Pachebel (also popular)

*Exit*

Wedding March - Mendelsohn (Midsommer Nights Dream)

So what you'd already been told... (having a blonde day!)


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies, 7 weeks to go on sat


----------

